# How do I Size a sloping Colnago frame?



## fabsroman

I have been riding a traditional Italian steel frame for about 20 years now and it is a 55 cm c to c. When it was purchased, it was bought a little bit big because I was 14. However, I probably have another cm or 2 of the seatpost in the seattube because I never grew into it. I am a little over 5" 8", weigh 150, and have a 31.5" inseam.

Anyway, I want to get a new bike and my dream bike has always been the Colnago. However, looking at the $4,000 price tag on new frames I ended up getting steered away from it, but have recently found a couple of deals on 2005 frames. One frame is a sloping frame and it is listed as 54cm center to top. Will this size sloping frame fit me, or do I need something in the 52cm category?

What is the advantage of the sloping frame over the traditional frame?


----------



## oldtrackie

If you check out the Colnago web site there is, I'm sure, a sizing chart which compares standard/traditional sizes with sloping.

No advantage as far as I am aware - just a personal choice.


----------



## ballmon

A 50 slope (Colnago Size) will probably work just fine. I'm 5'10" with about the same inseam. I'm running the seat fairly far back and a 120mm stem(typical Colnago fit). Works fine for me and should for you with some position adjustments. I don't think the next size bigger will work for you.


----------



## elviento

Basically add 4cm and you will get the equivalent traditional size. So the 54cm sloping is really a 58cm frame. For your height, you are probably looking at a 50 or 48 sloping. 



fabsroman said:


> I have been riding a traditional Italian steel frame for about 20 years now and it is a 55 cm c to c. When it was purchased, it was bought a little bit big because I was 14. However, I probably have another cm or 2 of the seatpost in the seattube because I never grew into it. I am a little over 5" 8", weigh 150, and have a 31.5" inseam.
> 
> Anyway, I want to get a new bike and my dream bike has always been the Colnago. However, looking at the $4,000 price tag on new frames I ended up getting steered away from it, but have recently found a couple of deals on 2005 frames. One frame is a sloping frame and it is listed as 54cm center to top. Will this size sloping frame fit me, or do I need something in the 52cm category?
> 
> What is the advantage of the sloping frame over the traditional frame?


----------



## [email protected]

Based on your height an inseam, I agree that the 50cm sloping seems appropriate.
Use our sizing system to get a somewhat detailed answer http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Secure/Fitting/Height.asp

I know you are looking into some european dealers, but go ahead and use it.. it's free.


----------



## fabsroman

Thanks [email protected]


----------



## [schmick]

Hey Peoples,

Just wanted to guage your response, I'm about the same size as ballmon... I'm approx. 168cms Tall, 31.5" - 32" +/- inseam and am looking at a 50cm Sloping Colnago Mix... 

Main reason for considering is the price factor, can get this for an extremely attractive price will full Campy Carbon Chorus... Would this framesize work for me do you think? ie. can a bike which is slightly big be fitted up to accommodate a slightly smaller rider?

What are the inherant problems with having a frame which is slightly bigger or would this framesize be OK for my height?

Any thoughts appreciated...


----------



## fabsroman

I ordered a Cristallo in 50cm sloping and I have a 31cm inseam. I did a lot of research on the frame and a 50cm sloping frame has the same dimensions as a Colnago 54cm traditional frame which has a 54cm c to t measurement and a 52cm c to c measurement. Ideally, I needed a 51cm c to c frame or a 53cm c to t frame, but that wasn't an option in the Colnago sloping frame. Currently, I ride a 55cm c to c frame and it is way too big for me. I have been riding it for 20 years, so I figure that a single centimeter isn't going to be too big. Also, there are different ways to set up your bike and using the French method I would need a 54cm c to c.

Seems like a 50cm sloping Colnago frame should be just right for you because you have a little bigger inseam than me.


----------



## Richard

The critical dimension is effective top tube length. I tell my customers to essentially ignore the manufacturer's sizing (of my last three frames, one was a "58", one was a "57", and one was a "56", all center to top). All three, however, had effective top tubes of 56.5-57 cm. Sloping top tubes are great for riders with short legs and long torsos/arms because of better "standover". As long as standover is "adequate", size by effective top tube length (i.e., center of seat tube to center of head tube on a level plane.)


----------



## [schmick]

Guys, that's for the replies and the very useful information... This has put me a little more at ease...

Richard, what's your method of working out the correct riders top tube length requirement?


----------



## ballmon

[schmick] said:


> Guys, that's for the replies and the very useful information... This has put me a little more at ease...
> 
> Richard, what's your method of working out the correct riders top tube length requirement?



GET THE 50 SLOPE


----------

